# Natty Sucks--pulled a bicept muscle



## Beefcake (Aug 18, 2015)

Well I never thought it was possible but after my last cycle I was lifting and pulled my right bicept muscle.  I still workout but can't do curls which I love to do.  (Curls for the girls)  So I've been going heavy on the tricepts but when I'm benching my bicept still hurts a bit.  It's been over a month now and it's still sore.  Can't wait for my next cycle Test/Deca/Dbol.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 18, 2015)

*#teamnatty #nattyrules #****thecheaters #ugbbthehomeofcheaters*


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 18, 2015)

Lmao you crack me up Herm.

Sucks about the bi


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 18, 2015)

Bicept? Enhanced lifters get injured more than natty lifters. Distal Bicep injury is a very common one.

Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 18, 2015)

Supraphysiological levels of test prevent wound healing by inhibiting collagen synthesis.


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 18, 2015)

What does pulling a bicep have to do with being natty? And why did you never think it was possible?


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 18, 2015)

I've pulled other muscles just never my bicept muscle.  I guess any muscle can be pulled, like your tricept, I just never hear anyone saying they pulled their bicept, tricept or stomach muscle before.  When I'm on cycle recovery time seems better and deca helps with lubbing joints and you feel great.  Like popeye on spinach.  lol


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 18, 2015)

There's no t in bicep. Or at the end of tricep.


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 18, 2015)

#teamnatty

Bunch of cheaters.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 18, 2015)

Pull or tear?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> There's no t in bicep. Or at the end of tricep.



There's also no joint in a bicep lol


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 18, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> bicept, tricept or stomacht muscle



Fixed, you're welcome.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 19, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> There's no t in bicep. Or at the end of tricep.


 The "t" is silent...lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 19, 2015)

Hope you get back to good soon, Beefcake.


----------



## snake (Aug 19, 2015)

Beef, heal up brother before you jump back on. You think it's bad now, it could get much worse. Give injury it it's due on your terms because you won't like his terms down the road.

You said it bothers you when you bench? What happens if you start to compromise your form because of this injury? Heal up brother then give it hell again.


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks Snake.  Just used to doing curls, love the pump I get and love having them sore but your right I need to heal first then slowly get back into it.  Even dumbell fly's on the bench tend to agitate it.  I'll have to focus on other muscles like my legs, so I can get tree trunks like you!!!!


----------

